# Autotrail Cheyenne habitation door window



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

While travelling around on our 'big trip' (we're still away) we noticed a crazing pattern appear on the internal acrylic door window. It appears to be getting worse with time. We have been in the south of Morocco and wondered if we have left the door open without the internal blind raised and it has been damaged by heat.
Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It's probably been caused by a cleaning fluid of some description affecting the acrylic. If it was heat all of the other windows would be similarly affected wouldn't they?

Meths is no-no for such windows as are many other substances. The best stuff I have ever found is Lidl's W5


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Autotrail crazed window*

Thanks Mr Plod, but it can't be that as we have only ever used water! There may have been a fault in it initially and it's been steadily progressing. Not sure but I'm sure it'll be expensive!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

I have not come across a door where the window is available as a spare part; to the best of my knowledge this would require the purchase of a complete door which depending on the age of your Auto-Trail may be no longer available. If a door is still available then expect to pay anywhere from £500 to over £1000; you may also wish to consider contacting O'Leary motorhomes who carry a selection of doors and bear in mind these are likely to be collection only.

The alternative would be to investigate whether the panel can be separated from the door body and www.eeco-ltd.co.uk would be able to manufacture a bespoke replacement.

If you can PM me your chassis number and a photo of your door I will see if I can identify the door and the possible course of action you could take.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been looking on their website for something else and came across these:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/habitation-doors-57-c.asp

(bottom of page)

which might fit the bill.

G

Edit to add: We were told, when we started buying motorhomes with double glazing, that the blinds should never be pulled down totally on sunny days as the heat build up between blind and window could affect the glazing. I have to say I've never heard of it happening before.


----------

